# DOOM: Behind the music



## SimonViklund (Mar 15, 2017)

Mick Gordon, the composer behind the game DOOM (2016) shares his intricate techniques to create the unique synth sounds and guitar tones for the (imo) amazing soundtrack. Really candid and interesting!

http://gdcvault.com/play/1024068/-DOOM-Behind-the


----------



## AdamAlake (Mar 15, 2017)

I love the scores Mick makes and the video has incredible presentation. Modular plus heavy guitar ? Sign me up.


----------



## J-M (Mar 15, 2017)

Finished the game recently, it's already great and the soundtrack made it even better. Mick did an amazing job on this one!


----------



## Mornats (Mar 15, 2017)

That was an awesome video, thanks for sharing it. I always thought the sounds in the Doom soundtrack were just heavily distorted guitars but there's so much more to them.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 16, 2017)

The part where he morphed his synths with a chainsaw sfx was incredible. What a sound!!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 17, 2017)

Really like the sound design sub bass effect chain "array" that he creates for his bass's. Would like to figure out how to set something like that up "in the box"...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 17, 2017)

Had a little go with some bus channels and virtual guitar pedals in Logic, but can't seem to get the evolving sound he gets in the video.

I think he's got some clever things going on with the splitters and the compressors that he either a) doesn't explain or b)they've edited out of the video.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Mar 17, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Had a little go with some bus channels and virtual guitar pedals in Logic, but can't seem to get the evolving sound he gets in the video.
> 
> I think he's got some clever things going on with the splitters and the compressors that he either a) doesn't explain or b)they've edited out of the video.



The evolving sound is from modulating a ton of effects at the same time. So much respect for the guy, the idea of "corrupting" the pure sine waves as a sort of meta-imitation of corrupted demons is fantastic.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 17, 2017)

Does the feedback loop he puts in through the splitter help with the evolving sound?


----------



## ModalRealist (Mar 17, 2017)

I thought that the sine wave itself had a varied amplitude (and frequency) and that that, combined with the feedback loop, created the "evolving" sounds.

Great presentation. Great creativity.


----------



## Tysmall (Mar 17, 2017)

sooo cool.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 17, 2017)

At some point in the talk he mentioned that one of the chains was sidechaining the other, that's why the sound modulates during the decay.


----------



## Fab (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice, I have seen a few Mick Gordon videos before but they weren't as structured, this one really had a nice flow to it. Really cool talk, I feel like I 'got it'


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 18, 2017)

The "Jesus loves you" thing was awesome.


----------

